# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  nodejs در سرور

## hosseinaryai

با درود خدمت دوستان .. 
نمی دونم سوالم تکراریه یا نه .. من توی سرچ چیزی پیدا نکردم .. 
خب موضوع اینه :
من nodejs رو روی کامپیوترم نصب کردم .. یه پوشه توی صفحه دسکتاپ ساختم .. یه فایل با پسوند .js ایجاد کردم و cmd رو باز کردن و nodejs رو احرا کردم و ادامه ی ماجرا .. الان روی لوکال بدرستی کار میکنه کدها .. 
اما روی vps نمی دونم اصلن ماجرا باید به چه صورت باشه .. 
سرور مجازی گرفتم .. nodejs هم روش نصبه .. سرورش لینوکسه .. روش سی پنل هم هست .. خب الان باید چیکار کرد ؟ چجوری باید روی سرور کرد ضد و اجرا کرد ؟
خب توی دایرکت سی پنل یه پوشه ایجاد کردم و فایلامو ریختم توش .. اوکی .. من توی لوکال می اومدم توی cmd و nodejs رو اجرا می کردم و برنامه کار می کرد .. توی سرور چیکار باید بکنم .. خب دسترسی به ssh دارم .. اما هم نمی تونم موضوع رو درک کنم هم نمی دونم کدای سمت سرور رو چطور باید اجرا کرد .؟
ممنون میشم دوستان راهنماییم کنن

----------


## plague

ssh مثل همون cmd هستش دیگه چیش رو مشکل داری ؟ 
با ssh برو تو دایرکتوری که فایل .js رو ریختی و با نود اجراش کن فایل رو 
مثلا فایلت اگه یه سرور باشه با پورت 666  بعد میزنی site.com:666  و میتونی به سرور وصل بشی تو مرورگرت

----------


## hosseinaryai

سپاس دوست عزیز بابت راهنماییت .. 
الان فرض میگیریم مسیر فایلم توی سی پنل به این شکله :
public_html/apps/server.js
من الان این فایل سرور رو بخوام توی ssh ران کنم چیکار باید بکنم ؟
و سوال بعدی اینکه این فایلی که ران میشه برای همیشه ران می مونه ؟
و اگه من یه سرور دیگه در یک مسیر دیگه هم داشته باشم می تونم اون یکی رو هم ران بکنم ؟
شرمنده سوالام زیاد شد .. :خجالت:

----------


## plague

سلام
ببخشید کم سر میزنم به اینجا 

1 - باید بری تو این فولدر

public_html/apps

بعد اون فایل رو اجرا کنی با دستور نود 


یا اینکه میتونی دستور نود رو که میزنی فایل رو با آدرسش بدی دیگه نیاز نیست بری تو فولدرش 


node  /home/.../public_html/apps/server.js

2 - خیر تا وقتی ترمینال رو باز داری اجرا میشه اگه میخای برای همیشه اجرا بشه باید از پکیج های مخصوص اینکار  استفاده کنی مثل pm2  , forever  
اینجا رو نگاه کن 

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...un-permanently

----------


## charcharkh

البته این سوالاتی که پرسیدی سوالهای منم بود ولی اینجوری که دوستمون جواب دادند  تقریبا همه چیز حله فقط یکم شاید محیطش براتون غریب باشه که خب عادت میکنید بهش بهرحال خوب بود شبیه همون لوکال هست البته با جزیی تفاوت کوچیک

----------

